# Windows XP oder Windows Vista?



## rico81 (5. April 2008)

Hallo an alle! Habe zur Zeit noch Windows XP SP2 auf mein Rechner und bin am überlegen ob ich auf Vista um steige. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich schon lohnt auf Windows Vista um zu rüsten?  Hab mal gelesen das Vista noch Probleme mit manchen Programmen (Spielen) hatte. mfg rico


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. April 2008)

mein Vista 64 bit leuft recht gut

selbst Gothic 1 leuft (da habe ich selber gestaunt)

ansonsten ist aber Win XP 64 bit noch schneller und unterstützt auch 4 GB und mehr Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2008)

1. Was willst du mit dem PC machen?
2. Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hat dein Rechner (oder wird er haben) ?
3. Willst du Direct X10?
4. Willst du es Zukunfstsicher?

Ich würde dir (ein halbswegs aktueller PC vorrausgesetzt) zu Win Vista Ultimate oder Home Premium 64 Bit raten.

Wenn du um jeden FPS kämpfen musst, 2gb RAM oder weniger hast, und dir DX10 egal ist,  behalte XP.

Mfg Fr3@k


----------



## rico81 (6. April 2008)

Also größten teils spielen, aber auch mal ins Internet und so mal schreiben! Ich habe ein C2D E 6850 mit 2 GB 800mhz Corsair Ram und ner 8800GTS 640MB! Na DirectX 10 wäre schon nicht schlecht! Naja und zukunftssicher natürlich auch wer will das nicht?! Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen 32 bit und 64 bit läuft, das 64 bit auf mein Rechner, habe mich damit noch nie so beschäfftigt?


----------



## jetztaber (6. April 2008)

Du kannst auch das beste aus beiden nutzen: XP auf der einen Partition und Vista auf einer zweiten und meinetwegen Daten auf einer dritten. Dual Boot halt...


----------



## rico81 (6. April 2008)

Ist Vista 32 Bit und 64 Bit denn schon ausgereift?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Du kannst auch das beste aus beiden nutzen: XP auf der einen Partition und Vista auf einer zweiten und meinetwegen Daten auf einer dritten. Dual Boot halt...



das wollte ich auch erst machen, aber kann es sein das ich jedes Programm /Spiel 2x installieren muss (einmal unter Vista und einmal unter Xp) ?

Oder wie soll das Funktionieren? 

Also angenommen ich will Crysis in DX10 Optik zocken, dann muss ich es unter Vista installieren. Aber wenn ich jetz in Kritischen Levels um jeden Frame kämpfen muss, nimm ich XP, aber dann muss ich doch das Spiel 2x installieren oder? das wäre ja doppelter Speicherplatzverbauch oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2008)

rico81 schrieb:


> Ist Vista 32 Bit und 64 Bit denn schon ausgereift?



Ja kann man so sagen, ich habe keine Probleme 

Aber wenn du Vista kaufst dann nur 64 Bit. Auf keinen Fall mehr 32Bit.


----------



## rico81 (6. April 2008)

Ist die 64 Bit Version denn schon ausgreift da es ja mal Probleme gab mit Treibern usw.?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2008)

rico81 schrieb:


> Ist die 64 Bit Version denn schon ausgreift da es ja mal Probleme gab mit Treibern usw.?



Das liegt ja nicht an Vista sondern an den Herstellern, die verpennen oder weigern sich sogar Treiber rauszubringen. Aber mittlerweile haben die meisten Herrsteller auch Vista 64 Bit treiber dabei. 

Manchmal kommt es vor das ein Drucker nicht erkannt wird weil der Treiber fehlt, oder ne Digicam, oder eine besondere PCI-Karte wie ne TV-karte. Aber du kannst ja vorher googlen obs für bestimmte HW treiber gibt oder nicht

Wie gesagt ich habe keinerlei Probleme, im Gegenteil, Vista hat mein Drucker erkannt und gleich den Treiber installiert. Unter Xp musste ich erst die Treiber-CD suchen

Aber du willst es doch selbst....du hast doch bestimmt den Drang mal was neues zu entdecken oder? Bei mir war das jedenfalls der Grund, ich hatte die Schnauze voll von Xp. Ich habe Vista jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren und noch nie irgendwelche Probleme Ich entdecke sogar meistens noch irgendwas neues


----------



## rico81 (6. April 2008)

Ja genau aus der Sicht seh ich es auch, will mal was neues ausprobieren! Wie sieht es denn mit spielen aus läuft da auch alles?


----------



## jetztaber (6. April 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> das wollte ich auch erst machen, aber kann es sein das ich jedes Programm /Spiel 2x installieren muss (einmal unter Vista und einmal unter Xp) ?
> 
> Oder wie soll das Funktionieren?
> 
> Also angenommen ich will Crysis in DX10 Optik zocken, dann muss ich es unter Vista installieren. Aber wenn ich jetz in Kritischen Levels um jeden Frame kämpfen muss, nimm ich XP, aber dann muss ich doch das Spiel 2x installieren oder? das wäre ja doppelter Speicherplatzverbauch oder?



Naja, das würde bei der von Dir so geschilderten Problematik wohl erforderlich sein. Denn die Spiele schreiben sich ja auch in die Registry des jeweils verwendeten Betriebssystems und das möglicherweise mit unterschiedlichen Werten.

Daher würde ich Spiele für DX10 mal grundsätzlich nur unter Vista installieren. Die für DX9 unter XP.

Zu Vista 64: Grundsätzlich ist die Versorgung mit entsprechenden Treibern sehr gut. Einschränkungen gibt es natürlich für alte Hardware wie Drucker und Multifunktionsgeräte. Und wer da besonders kostengünstig gekauft hat, hat halt Pech. Klar wird da an der Programmierung eines aktuellen Treibers gespart. Man soll neu kaufen...

Aber wie gesagt, wenn beides parallel installiert ist, hat man durchaus mal Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und behält das beste bei.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. April 2008)

Zum Spielen ist Vista jedenfalls stabil und schnell genug. Ich hab mein XP eigentlich nur noch drauf, falls ich mal wieder das Uni-VPN brauchen sollte oder meinen Scanner (der hat nämlich nur Win2000-Treiber, die gerade noch unter XP gehen )

Wenn Vista, würde ich aber die 64bit-Version empfehlen. Einfach auch weil 32Bit bei den aktuellen Prozessoren unsinnig ist, und je mehr Leute auf 64Bit umsteigen desto größer wird der Druck auch auf die kleineren Hersteller, es ordentlich zu unterstützten, gute Treiber anzubieten etc.


----------



## rico81 (6. April 2008)

Ist da bei Windows Vista schon DirectX 10 dabei? Weil manche Leute schreiben das sie schon DirectX 10 original dabei haben!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2008)

rico81 schrieb:


> Ist da bei Windows Vista schon DirectX 10 dabei? Weil manche Leute schreiben das sie schon DirectX 10 original dabei haben!



Ja DX10 ist ein fester Bestandteil von Vista


----------



## jetztaber (6. April 2008)

Die Antwort von Vista auf diese Frage:
DirectX ist in dieser Windows-Version bereits standardmäßig enthalten und  wird auch mit den meisten Spielen geliefert, die DirectX benötigen.


Meine Ergänzung dazu:
Die verwendete DirectX-Version ist natürlich von der eingebauten Grafikkarte abhängig. Ist sie DX10 kompatibel, so wird auch diese Version verwendet und das gleiche gilt auch für DX10.1 oder DX9.


----------



## d00mfreak (6. April 2008)

rico81 schrieb:


> Ist Vista 32 Bit und 64 Bit denn schon ausgereift?



Wenn du mich fragst, war Vista (x64) schon bei Release (und nicht erst - wie böse Stimmen behaupten -  nach wilden Patchorgien bzw. SP1) relativ ausgereift. Hatte Vista sein den RC-Phasen installiert, und konnte keine Fehler entdecken, die mehr anrichteten, als den User "zu stören". Der m.Mn schlimmste Fehler war der, welcher dafür sorgte, dass das Kopieren teilweise ewig brauchte. Dieser wurde inzwischen aber behoben.

Der Treibersupport ist inzwischen sehr gut, solange du keine exotische/alte Hardware besitzt. Bei TV-Karten z.B soll es teilweise haken. Ansonsten bringt Vista einen Großteil der benötigten Treiber mit, nach einer Neuinstallation muss ich nur noch den WLan-, Grafik-, und Soundtreiber installieren (mein System ist ca. 1,5 Jahre alt, P5WDH, 8800GTX, X-FI). Viele Treiber, die die Vista-DVD nicht mitbringt, können auch einfach per Windows Uptdate eingespielt werden.

Was ich allerdings dringend empfehle, sind 2GiB RAM minimum. Zwar kann man Vista auf Speichersparen trimmen, allerdings wird dir die Freude am OS flöten gehen. Du müsstest Dinge wie Superfetch auschalten, was es merklich langsamer macht. Ab 4 GiB (bei den aktuellen Speicherpreisen nix besonderes mehr) macht Vista dann richtig Spass. Du solltest dich auch nicht vom ständig vollen Speicher verwirren lassen. Das ist nur dadurch bedingt, dass Superfetch ständig benötigte Programme/Daten im Ram vorrätig hält, um sie so schneller zu Verfügung  zu haben, sollte man sie benötigen. Wenn ein Programm plötzlich mehr Ram brauchen sollte, als momentan verfügbar ist, wird der Ram schnell freigemacht. Am Anfang nach der Installation kann Vista etwas träge wirken, aber sobald es mal ein paar Tage installiert war, und man damit gearbeitet hat, steht es gefühlt XP in nichts mehr nach (Superfetch braucht einige Zeit, sich einzustellen). 

Die Geschwindikeitsverluste in Spielen sind meist auch nur eher symbolischer Natur, kann man hier nachlesen.

Edit: Ja, DX10 ist dabei, DX9 wirst du vermutlich installieren müssen.


----------



## rico81 (6. April 2008)

Habe eine 8800GTS 640MB! Gibts da irgendeine Seite wo man sich DirectX 10 runter laden kann? Hab mal gegooglet find immer nur irgendwelche Berichte oder dann DX 9!


----------



## d00mfreak (6. April 2008)

DX10 ist bei der Vista-Installation enthalten, da muss man nix mehr installieren


----------



## jetztaber (6. April 2008)

rico81 schrieb:


> Habe eine 8800GTS 640MB! Gibts da irgendeine Seite wo man sich DirectX 10 runter laden kann? Hab mal gegooglet find immer nur irgendwelche Berichte oder dann DX 9!



Hmm, wir haben bereits geschrieben, dass DX10 in Vista *integriert *und damit Bestandteil ist. Und deswegen gibt es keinen Download.


----------



## rico81 (6. April 2008)

Okay. Aber wenn ich das jetzt vergleich mit DX 9 da gibts ja fast aller 2 monate oder so eine neu Version! Wie ist das da mit DX 10 gab es da mal schon eine neuere Version seit es raus gekommen ist? Mir gehts ja nur drum wenn man mal ein Update machen will von DX 10, da muß es ja auch irgendwelche Seiten geben? Oder wie läuft das bei DX 10?


----------



## jetztaber (6. April 2008)

Das kommt dann übers Auto-Update in Form der bekannten KB...... Pakete.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Das kommt dann übers Auto-Update in Form der bekannten KB...... Pakete.


 
Jo, und auch auf den Spiele-Scheiben ist/wäre ja manchmal ein Update drauf

Habe XP pro (SP2) und auf dem anderen Rechner XP pro (SP2) plus VISTA ULTIMATE 64 im DUAL-BOOT

Habe dadurch "das Beste aus 2 Welten" - zur vollsten Zufriedenheit


----------



## rico81 (8. April 2008)

Sorry jetzt für die Blöde Frage: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Dual Boot! Habe da noch keinerlei Erfahrung! Habe auf meiner 250GB Festplatte ganz normal das Betriebssystem (Windows XP SP2) drauf und auf meiner 2. 200GB Festplatte nur (Eigene Dateien) usw.! Kann mir jeand sagen wie ich das machen muss (bzw. installieren) mit dem Dual-Boot??? mfg enrico


----------



## d00mfreak (8. April 2008)

Einfach ne Partition für Vista anlegen, diese beim Installieren auswählen. Das Menu am Anfang, wo du zwischen Vista und XP wählen kannst, erstellt Vista automatisch.


----------



## PCTom (12. April 2008)

wenn du es einfach haben möchtest verschiebst du die Daten von der 200er auf die 250er und wählst einfach bei der Install. von Vista die 200er aus fertig


----------

